# RLH videos!



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Now that it's getting pretty outside, it thought it might be fun to post videos or pictures of Havs RLH!

This is from last year, but I never get tired of watching it. Don't get dizzy (like I did)!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww he's so cute!!


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

That is the cutest video!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So cute. Love your property. My dogs would love all that space.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

It's not that big a yard until you are trying to get an unwilling Hav puppy to come in. lol Max is better now, but he loves it outside so much that getting him to come back in the house used to be a BIG ordeal. I'm glad you enjoyed the clip. It still makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

So cute! I'm always amazed that these little ones can run so fast!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How cute! Benji enjoyed watching the video with me.op2: You have a nice yard.

Your yard reminded me of my TX home a long time ago. We didn't have dogs then, but now I see how wonderful that house would have been for my furkids with so much space and a fence.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I miss those RLH's! My guys don't do them much anymore. Great video.


----------

